# Apple iPhone unlock from network?



## bk777 (26 Jun 2011)

I recently lost my iphone 3GS 16gb and after about 6 weeks my insurance company have finally settled the claim but they are giving me cash as the say they cannot get my phone anymore. It's a pain but i have been looking online. There are ones that say they have been 'jailbroken' and ones that say they are on other networks but can be easily unlocked. Is it easy to unlock? Are there issues with this and jail broken ones when you try to sync with iTunes or update the software? any advice gratefully received.


----------



## Guest125 (29 Jun 2011)

I know these are expensive but they'll work on any network without any hassle. http://store.apple.com/ie/browse/home/shop_iphone/family/iphone?mco=MTAyNTQzMjI   Any "unlocked" phones can't be updated.


----------



## bk777 (1 Jul 2011)

Thanks caff, I would consider it but I am really waiting for the 5 so want something temporary for about 200€


----------



## bk777 (1 Jul 2011)

Cheers


----------



## chrisboy (1 Jul 2011)

What network are you with?


----------



## bk777 (2 Jul 2011)

O2


----------



## agencydude (2 Jul 2011)

Hi 
I use an unlocked iphone 3gs and I can update it ok.
I bought the prepay phone originally from o2 but their 3g access on phone was too expensive so I switched to three.  
I had to unlock it to do this.
Then  a few months later I had to upgrade to the 4.0 OS in order to get some apps to work. 
You just have to be careful though and know what you're doing when doing the upgrade.
You have to read up on information on internet on how to do it.


----------



## bk777 (3 Jul 2011)

Thanks dude


----------



## paddyc (4 Jul 2011)

Can you not ask your insurance company if you can pay say €100 extra and get an iPhone 4 ? Otherwise hang on for the new one as I understand iOS 5 won't run on a 3gs, possibly not even on an iphone 4


----------



## bk777 (12 Jul 2011)

Thanks paddy


----------

